# Disneyland Paris



## pault03 (May 9, 2005)

I'm sure this has been asked before but I would like some info on the cheapest way to visit Disneyland Paris.
Is it to camp in the car park and buy tickets there or to pre book tickets?
I also seem to remember someone mentioning a seasonal pass.
We only want to visit for 1 or 2 days at the end of May begining of June( Sun/Mon) for a family of for.
Thanks for any help
Paul


----------



## 88760 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul,
I've never actually been to Disneyland Paris.
On the old site I remember someone posting that you should buy your tickets at the Disney stores over here (cheaper and discounted)

Yes you can camp on a certain area of the carpark, but it costs!!

Someone with first hand experience will no doubt be along soon.

George


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

It cost us 20 euros from midnight to midnight which seemed a bit of a con on top of being robbed when we bought the park tickets! Ahh, the magic of Disney!
You get showers and toilets but no elec and you are only really camping in the car park. It's long way from the park too, especially if the moving walkways are not working like when we went- ****ards!
You can get your tickets as you pay to park, but I don't think they are any cheaper than buying in advance. I read on the old site about a years pass which actually worked out cheaper than a 3 day hopper ticket, but I reckon 1 visit a year is too much!
I hope I haven't put you off- some people love the place 8O


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

hi 
we are going to disneyland paris for half term wish us luck 
there was some excellent information posted previously on the site the general idea was this. 
you arrive and pay for your parking ticket for the night. 
you buy a day pass at the ticket office outside the park. 
you go in and find the season pass office. 
you then buy your season pass and the cost of your day pass is knocked of the price. we will be buying the fantasy pass which excludes certain days of the year.
when you come out after a fascinating day! you go the parking attendant show him your receipt for your parking then show him your new season pass and he then refunds you for your parking ticket as the price of parking for the day is included in the season pass. 
it doesn't actually include overnight parking but apparently if your lucky the attendants don't always realise this!
the price of the season tickets for us (a family of four) worked out just as cheap if not slightly cheaper than a 3 day pass and much cheaper if you manage to get the parking free also. 
the price advertised on the web site is reduced by 15% for a family of four living at the same address this is the bit that makes them cheaper. 
also you get discounts in the shops and restaurants in the park which is much needed i'm told. 
it doesn't seem to be advertised to us english as the information is only on the french website and is all in french (surprise surprise).if you need any translating i can help. 
the web site is below will post an update on our return hope this helps.

season passes


----------



## pault03 (May 9, 2005)

I've just searched the www and found this site in English. I will be ringing them tommorow

http://www.dlp.info/HintsInfos/Prices.htm


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

*parking disneyland paris*

if anybody is intersted just got back from d.l.p. 
all went well more or less as planned and stated above. 
buy your parking ticket go to the ticket office buy your year pass,when you come out go to the parking desk they will refund your parking price.worked out cheaper for us (5 of us including grandma) to get a season pass than a three day pass which allowed us to go in for more days but not full days therefore not having to cram it all in 3 days. got the 10 % discount in the restaurants and shops and boy do you need it!!. 
you can get a train pass which allows you to travel from the site to paris and on all the undergrounds for 24 hours for fixed price.
and not forgetting we still have a pass for the rest of the year if we have any energy left!!.


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

majvs
Was it very crowded? We went during the autumn half term and suffered massive queues  
(The French were on half term too)


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

hi 
we arrived on the afternoon of the bank holiday monday and went into the park at 4pm and it wasn't busy at all,although we were told that the sunday was mad. 
the tuesday and wednesday were not too bad. 
didn't go in thursday but friday a million italians arrived for some reason and it was noticeably busier on this day. 
hope this helps


----------

